# Good Value Display Case



## Halo (Aug 20, 2009)

I recently bought a Lionite Mele 10 Watch Burlwood Display Box Case from Amazon (see photo below) for Â£38.95 delivered:










I have to say that I think its excellent value - very attractive, looks even better in real life than the photo. Its mdf construction from China, but is a great means of protecting and displaying your watches.

Not sure if this is the right place to post this - if not my apologies.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes I agree these are great value for money. I picked up the bamboo finish (more like beech) one off ebay for Â£29 (a lucky, cheeky best offer).

Very nice with plenty of room in the compartments for larger watches - and the drawer is a bonus.


----------



## Halo (Aug 20, 2009)

spaceslug said:


> .... and the drawer is a bonus.


Definitely - somewhere to keep spare links etc.

I have just ordered a tool kit from Amazon to remove links myself rather than going to a jeweller - if it fits in the drawer that will be a great storage place for them too.


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Good thread, was about to start a similar topic myself so I will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

I personally don't like the finish on that display case but the design is good. As mentioned, the drawer is a nice touch.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I looked at those but wasnt keen on the glass lid. I got a 6 watch Birkenstock rosewood box from amazon with No glass lid. a bit more expensive at Â£85 but great build quality. I'd probably consider that one above if it had a solid lid. Good price.


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

For under 40 notes you can't really complain, going to go and have a look to see what other finishes are available


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Littlelegs said:


> I looked at those but wasnt keen on the glass lid. I got a 6 watch Birkenstock rosewood box from amazon with No glass lid. a bit more expensive at Â£85 but great build quality. I'd probably consider that one above if it had a solid lid. Good price.


No sure if it is a display case without a glass or perpex lid


----------



## jfl7563 (Jan 12, 2012)

im very tempted thanks for the heads up,also theres a guy flogging aluminium ones holds 12 watches on ebay at the mo for 12 quid ! dont look too bad either


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Some people on another forums are using tea chests that they got from Aldi/Lidl which had a glass lid. Talk about lateral thinking, once the watches are in you'd never know


----------

